# Can B&W Tegu's get mites?



## Keeps (Apr 16, 2012)

Can B&W Args get mites? Not sure whether or not my girly has gotten mites or not, it's been pretty groggy and rainy here where I live, and I live at the base of some foothills so I get all kinds of ants running a muck throughout my room, and seen a few little teeny white bugs crawling around the enclosure, they look like little teeny teeny spiders. I've had mite problems in the passed with my boas/pythons in the passed, and these don't really look like the same thing.

Any help would be much appreciated, I've bathed her, removed & replaced mulch, and wiped down the enclosure walls aswell as the walls surrounding the enclosure.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## got10 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have never even seen wild caught with external parasites but that doesnt mean they don't get them though.


----------

